# Ashbeck shortage?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've been using Tesco's Ashbeck water very happily for several years. All of a sudden it seems to have disappeared! Talking to customer services didn't come up with an answer. Is anyone else having trouble finding it? Is there a reasonably priced substitute from another supplier with a similar Calcium content (10mg/L)? Tesco's have a substitute but it's 40mg/L calcium!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> I've been using Tesco's Ashbeck water very happily for several years. All of a sudden it seems to have disappeared! Talking to customer services didn't come up with an answer. Is anyone else having trouble finding it? Is there a reasonably priced substitute from another supplier with a similar Calcium content (10mg/L)? Tesco's have a substitute but it's 40mg/L calcium!


 Waitrose Lockhills?

I'll pop to Tesco later on and will see what the stocks are like. Not that I need any, but I'll check. Worse case scenario you can always come and collect from West Berks. 😂


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Waitrose Lockhills?
> 
> I'll pop to Tesco later on and will see what the stocks are like. Not that I need any, but I'll check. Worse case scenario you can always come and collect from West Berks. 😂


 Thanks M.R.S. I'll check out Waitrose Lockhills. At least that's only a 20 mile round trip! West Berks is a little further...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> I've been using Tesco's Ashbeck water very happily for several years. All of a sudden it seems to have disappeared! Talking to customer services didn't come up with an answer. Is anyone else having trouble finding it? Is there a reasonably priced substitute from another supplier with a similar Calcium content (10mg/L)? Tesco's have a substitute but it's 40mg/L calcium!


 Time to get an Osmio Zero....


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, I have the same problem, only managed to get few 2l bottles last time. I want to make the Osmio jump, but I've just bought a new machine, so want to leave that for after Christmas. I've got stash of Volvic for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Time to get an Osmio Zero....


 Or a water distiller? :exit:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L2en said:


> Yes, I have the same problem, only managed to get few 2l bottles last time. I want to make the Osmio jump, but I've just bought a new machine, so want to leave that for after Christmas. I've got stash of Volvic for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hope the £333 offer is still going by then.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

My local Tesco has not had the 6x2l packs for quite some time. I have started getting the 5l bottles instead. Is it possible Tesco is phasing out the Ashbeck?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just checked my local Tesco. Hardly any ashbeck left. No 5L or 6x2l packs. Just single bottles, maybe 20 left at most.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't speak for Ashbeck stocks particularly, as I mainly do click and collect at the Tesco round the corner
But I have had the feeling that Tesco have been phasing out own brand equivalents where the same shelf space could be devoted to branded goods that maybe have a higher markup. Like they used to sell "Hot oat cereal" but now they only sell Readybrek as it makes more margin per sq ft. I guess they have thought the same about Ashbeck, which is so cheap (in bottled water terms) that I'm amazed they bothered.

That said, before I got my Osmio, I was buying Volvic, and I noticed Tesco had stopped selling the 6x1.5 normal Volvic, choosing to concentrate on the "Touch of" flavoured varieties only. I ended up getting my coffee water from sainsbury's (Volvic) or Waitrose (Lockhills, if I could be bothered with the extra hassle) until I gave up and went Osmio.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Can't speak for Ashbeck stocks particularly, as I mainly do click and collect at the Tesco round the corner
> But I have had the feeling that Tesco have been phasing out own brand equivalents where the same shelf space could be devoted to branded goods that maybe have a higher markup. Like they used to sell "Hot oat cereal" but now they only sell Readybrek as it makes more margin per sq ft. I guess they have thought the same about Ashbeck, which is so cheap (in bottled water terms) that I'm amazed they bothered.


 Same for their baked beans I noticed. I don't seem to be able to get them. Seems like both the water and the baked beans have somewhat been replaced by the Stockwell brand.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, the clue's in the name! I have no idea about the suitability for espresso of Stockwell. It might be Peckham Spring, Rodney!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ashbeck is one of the Armathwaite Cumbrian waters.

Sainsburys & Tesco may have Aqua Pura, which is pretty close & also from the same area. Looks like 24x500ml packs only though?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Ah, the clue's in the name! I have no idea about the suitability for espresso of Stockwell. It might be Peckham Spring, Rodney!


 Stockwell & Co. looks like Chase Spring, which they used to sell as "Tesco Everyday", Lidl also sold it. It's normal, hard British tap water.


----------



## artik75 (May 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Stockwell & Co. looks like Chase Spring, which they used to sell as "Tesco Everyday"...


 Yeah, few years ago Tesco changed everything that was "Tesco Everyday Value" to supposedly "named brands" but it's still the same product. Think it was some sort of marketing strategy for people to feel comfortable buying the cheapest stuff.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Stockwell & Co. looks like Chase Spring, which they used to sell as "Tesco Everyday", Lidl also sold it. It's normal, hard British tap water.


Ah, yes, so it is "Peckham Spring" then, if I recall the episode of OFAH correctly!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a 2 litre bottle available. I might put it on ebay for £100 along the PS5 I'm trying to flog on there for £1000..... :exit:


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> Ah, yes, so it is "Peckham Spring" then, if I recall the episode of OFAH correctly!


 When they get to the waste depot , and Delboy says its closed , trigger says "Its a bit late" , Del then says "You said it was open 24 hours a day"

Trigger : "Yeah but not at night" 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I emailed Tesco customer services. They were very responsive to the tune of four replies so far plus three attempts at phoning me. (Didn't answer because it came up "No caller ID"
Pleased to report that they are not discontinuing Ashbeck, it's just a temporary supply problem. Should be back in the stores in a week or so.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

tap water lol


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure on that one.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

no, i ment they will be bottling tap water haha


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't really get the joke. What's wrong with bottling tap water?

If you are served by an aquifer, you can get the water out of your tap. If you live too far away from the source you want, you can get it in a bottle.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I emailed Tesco customer services. They were very responsive to the tune of four replies so far plus three attempts at phoning me. (Didn't answer because it came up "No caller ID"
> Pleased to report that they are not discontinuing Ashbeck, it's just a temporary supply problem. Should be back in the stores in a week or so.


 Thanks, I really hope the info they gave you is correct, because all they had in my local branch was Tesco Elmhurst English still water. I took a photo of the label, which is quite sad compared to Ashbeck (and even to my tap water):


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Doram said:


> Thanks, I really hope the info they gave you is correct, because all they had in my local branch was Tesco Elmhurst English still water. I took a photo of the label, which is quite sad compared to Ashbeck (and even to my tap water):


 We have the Elmhurst too. Hopeless! I had a long chat with a customer rep today who assured me it's temporary. I've just been to the local big store and they've already had a delivery of single 2 ltr. bottles.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It would be worthwhile emailing Tesco customer services and asking them about Ashbeck availability. The more people who do it, the less likely they are to discontinue.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> We have the Elmhurst too. Hopeless! I had a long chat with a customer rep today who assured me it's temporary. I've just been to the local big store and they've already had a delivery of single 2 ltr. bottles.


 Definitely unsuitable for espresso machines.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> It would be worthwhile emailing Tesco customer services and asking them about Ashbeck availability. The more people who do it, the less likely they are to discontinue.


 I believe they are too big to take any notice of customers' emails (unless you can get millions of people to send them). If they do decide to discontinue a product they have had for years like Ashbeck, I assume it something worth a lot of money and they will not go back on receiving some emails (even if every person on the coffee forum writes in). Maybe I am just pessimistic, but this is what I think.

Tesco has the most pathetic range of breads IMO. They used to have one decent bread that I liked, and that got discontinued. I used to go to other supermarkets just because of the bread, and I doubt that there was anything angry customers could do about it. I may be wrong, of course.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Doram said:


> I believe they are too big to take any notice of customers' emails (unless you can get millions of people to send them). If they do decide to discontinue a product they have had for years like Ashbeck, I assume it something worth a lot of money and they will not go back on receiving some emails (even if every person on the coffee forum writes in). Maybe I am just pessimistic, but this is what I think.
> 
> Tesco has the most pathetic range of breads IMO. They used to have one decent bread that I liked, and that got discontinued. I used to go to other supermarkets just because of the bread, and I doubt that there was anything angry customers could do about it. I may be wrong, of course.


 I think you are right. Nevertheless, I did write them an email and the answer is that it is only temporary. They do have limited stock of the 2l bottles in our Tesco, but I used to buy the 5l, easier to store.

Few years back I was part of their survey of our local Tesco Extra and there was a question about items that are often not in stock. So I complained about jam doughnuts having just small allocated shelf that is often empty, my son (autistic) only eats their doughnuts and that they obviously do not make enough of them for the local population😄 A week later they moved the doughnut section to a much bigger shelves and since then we never had a problem getting hold of them. They do listen, sometimes.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

L2en said:


> Few years back I was part of their survey of our local Tesco Extra and there was a question about items that are often not in stock. So I complained about jam doughnuts having just small allocated shelf that is often empty, my son (autistic) only eats their doughnuts and that they obviously do not make enough of them for the local population😄 A week later they moved the doughnut section to a much bigger shelves and since then we never had a problem getting hold of them. They do listen, sometimes


 Glad to hear that, but it's probably on a local branch level, not on the national level.

The bread I liked was the only decent one they had IMO. I wasn't the only customer to appreciated it, so it was never in stock after 9 AM. I once asked why they don't bring more of it, and the answer was "we don't get much call for it here". If you don't get much call for it, I asked, why is it always gone by 9 in the morning? Surely you would sell more if you had stock. I was wasting my time, of course. Not too much time after this conversation this bread was discontinued. Go figure how those giants operate.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Doram said:


> Glad to hear that, but it's probably on a local branch level, not on the national level.
> 
> The bread I liked was the only decent one they had IMO. I wasn't the only customer to appreciated it, so it was never in stock after 9 AM. I once asked why they don't bring more of it, and the answer was "we don't get much call for it here". If you don't get much call for it, I asked, why is it always gone by 9 in the morning? Surely you would sell more if you had stock. I was wasting my time, of course. Not too much time after this conversation this bread was discontinued. Go figure how those giants operate.


 You need to contact their customer services. It's pointless asking the local management. I've been very impressed this time and previously. You won't always succeed but it's worth it for the times you do.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Rob666 said:


> We have the Elmhurst too. Hopeless! I had a long chat with a customer rep today who assured me it's temporary. I've just been to the local big store and they've already had a delivery of single 2 ltr. bottles.


 Cue sigh of relief of forum members hearing they won't have to load up on Ashbeck alongside no-deal/lockdown fresh produce, medicine, wine stockpiles 😀.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I noticed the 6x2l packs were not available for a while, then only the big 5l bottles then a 6 x 2l were available about a week ago then not available again.

The other place to check availability is the on-line and neither are available at the moment.👍


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Luckily I stocked up on some Ashbeck back in August, as I was shopping rarely at Tesco then!

In terms of the 5 litre bottles, how long are they safe to use once opened? A 2 litre bottle nicely fills my machine and sits there for the best part of a week, probably not ideal at those temperatures but it's not killed me yet. Would rather not refrigerate the big 5 litre bottle if possible, but I feel a couple of weeks opened would be pushing it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No not ideal, use what you need.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

One thing i noticed with the new bottles have smaller lids.










Less plastic can only be a good thing.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

In case it helps anyone, just noticed that Jack's Mineral Water states it is Ashbeck, so it looks like Tesco are just relabelling it for those stores.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

AdG said:


> In case it helps anyone, just noticed that Jack's Mineral Water states it is Ashbeck, so it looks like Tesco are just relabelling it for those stores.


 Interesting, haven't seen Jack's Mineral Water.

The shop next to me has Ashbeck again, not in huge quantities as they always used to, but it did come back - first only in two litre bottles, then the 5l as well. They did take the opportunity and put the price up by 9%.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Our local Tesco has the 5l bottles, I stocked up on 5x earlier in the week when I was in there. The shelf wasn't full though by any means...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

itguy said:


> Our local Tesco has the 5l bottles, I stocked up on 5x earlier in the week when I was in there. The shelf wasn't full though by any means...


 Our local stores have the 5l bottles, thank goodness, no sign of the 2l multi-packs though.  We can but hope...


----------



## mckendrick (May 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Time to get an Osmio Zero....


 Umm. That won't add that lovely peatiness of Ashbeck - nor reduce the calcium content of other more piratically expensve pretenders.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@mckendrick Possibly not, but it will massively reduce machine maintenance and problems.


----------



## mckendrick (May 5, 2021)

Rob666 said:


> I've been using Tesco's Ashbeck water very happily for several years. All of a sudden it seems to have disappeared! Talking to customer services didn't come up with an answer. Is anyone else having trouble finding it? Is there a reasonably priced substitute from another supplier with a similar Calcium content (10mg/L)? Tesco's have a substitute but it's 40mg/L calcium!


 Greetings Rob... I'm having the same problem! An Ashbeck fan since Tesco began stocking the stuff. If it's of any import, the same bottler also produces 'Aqua Pura'. Also, you might try contacting the bottlers at source - pun hugely intended - and they are: Eden Valley Mineral Water Co. Ltd., of Armathwaite, Cumbria CA4 9TU. Phone them on 01768 885405. Hope this helps!


----------



## mckendrick (May 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @mckendrick Possibly not, but it will massively reduce machine maintenance and problems.


 Dang! There was me thnking it was thread about 'Ashbeck'. I'll get me coat.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@mckendrick Still managing to source the 5 litre bottles down here on the South Coast. So far, so good. Many thanks for the info though, if supplies become scarce I will investigate further.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I think they've been changing the packaging as my local Tesco was out of the 2L bottles but the shelf was full yesterday with slightly different shaped bottles and caps. I checked the label and the composition is the same


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Just confirming that I have been through three Tesco superstores and even the local Tesco Express down the road throughout London looking for 5L Ashbeck since Sunday.

The shelves have been cleared, and it wasn't just Ashbeck...all the bulk waters seemed to be out of stock for some reason. Is something going on ? The entire aisle was bare.

I last stocked up in bulk and bought about half a dozen in Orpington as I was passing through in April but have not been in a Tesco since. So it seems this is becoming a more common/ongoing issue...

I had to buy a bulk 2L pack just to tide me over (that was all that was left!)

T


----------



## 3888 (Oct 20, 2012)

tammma said:


> Just confirming that I have been through three Tesco superstores and even the local Tesco Express down the road throughout London looking for 5L Ashbeck since Sunday.
> 
> The shelves have been cleared, and it wasn't just Ashbeck...all the bulk waters seemed to be out of stock for some reason. Is something going on ? The entire aisle was bare.
> 
> ...


 We live in North Yorkshire and have been having Ashbeck 5l units delivered for the last 4 to 6 weeks now. So not sure what is happening down south. Might be worth getting in touch with Tesco to see if they can shed some light on the matter.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Was none in my local Tesco when I went in to get them the other day - which is the first time they've not had it in but went in the next day and picked up 3 x 5l bottles


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Still available here in 5L bottles but a bit sporadic. I gather they are having problems with driver shortages.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Thanks guys, I might have to keep pulling Into every Tesco that I drive past to check, particularly ones outside London.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Scottish Water says the Hardness for my area in SW Scotland is *11.5 - 12 mg of Calcium/Litre*

OK to use..? or shall i switch to Ashbecks..?

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@yardbent Sounds OK.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

yardbent said:


> Scottish Water says the Hardness for my area in SW Scotland is *11.5 - 12 mg of Calcium/Litre*
> 
> OK to use..? or shall i switch to Ashbecks..?
> 
> thanks


 Think you're fine up that way aren't you?

My gauge so far as been soft Sydney/Melbourne water where my ECM machine has been run for 4 years with never a descale. I got it serviced in Melbourne prior to it being shipped over and the guy said it was clean as a whistle, keep doing what youre doing.

Sydney water was 125mg TDS, 55-68mg calcium. Melbourne even lower at 21mg Ca.

So if you're getting just 11-12mg Ca, I think you're gonna be ok. I think even Ashbecks is like ~29-30mg or so?

T


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

yardbent said:


> Scottish Water says the Hardness for my area in SW Scotland is *11.5 - 12 mg of Calcium/Litre*
> 
> OK to use..? or shall i switch to Ashbecks..?
> 
> thanks


 You alkalinity is the important thing for taste. Hardness and alkalinity tend to be very closely correlated. I don't think ashbeck would be better just going off the Calcium figure.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> You alkalinity is the important thing for taste. Hardness and alkalinity tend to be very closely correlated. I don't think ashbeck would be better just going off the Calcium figure.


 A fair point to note. There is more than just one variable with respect to ideal waters. Perhaps thats why I have seen posts talk about blending ashbeck with other brands. That to me is a step too far on the effort scale.

My primary concern has been risk of scale deposits in the machine, taste second. Other pickier drinkers might preference taste first scale deposits second.

Speaking of which - do you know the alkalinity of ashbeck vs scottish tap water vs hard London water say? That is a variable I have not paid much attention it previously.

T


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You don't need to sacrifice taste to prevent scale deposits at all. A hardness and alkalinity of 40mg/l each will not scale even at temps as high as 125c, not that you really need hardness for good taste. Alkalinity acts as a buffer to acidity in coffee so it varies a lot based on personal preference and even what coffee you're using.

Ashbeck I believe is about 20.5mg/l alkalinity. Tap water will obviously vary but I believe London tends to be around 150-200mg/l if not more, not sure about Scotland generally.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Rob,

Thanks that's good info. If there was a water with a slightly higher alkalinity, that doesnt scale and comes in a 5l bottle to minimise plastic and doesn't require the blending of two waters that you can recommend, I am all ears.

I honestly believe workflow, dosing, humidity, bean freshness, grind settings variability will offset any noticeable difference in the water alkalinity per se. Once I get to the stage that I can consistently pull god shot after god shot, I will happily seek out water nirvana. For now, Ashbeck will have to do, assuming it can be even found...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tammma said:


> I honestly believe workflow, dosing, humidity, bean freshness, grind settings variability will offset any noticeable difference in the water alkalinity per se.


 This is plain wrong. Sure you have to dial in the shot to get a representative result, but anyone will still notice the difference in alkalinity & its effect on perceived acidity, for a comparably extracted shot.

If you change all the above parameters, you'll never know which has the biggest influence. Workflow is essentially a measure of time efficiency, a dialled in shot will be good whether it takes 1:30 or 3:30 to make it.

Basically, when you have everything working correctly, water has the 2nd biggest influence on taste after the bean itself.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Possible alternative to Ashbeck with slightly higher alkalinity in 5l bottles: https://groceries.asda.com/product/still-water/asda-still-natural-mineral-water-bottle/19029?&cmpid=ppc-_-ghs-_--_-google-_--_-dskwid-s92700064511996054_dc&s_kwcid=AL!11432!3!459891151419!!!g!1131834778787!&ds_rl=1254319&gclid=Cj0KCQjw5uWGBhCTARIsAL70sLL9mT2_Kn9byq9mrS7AH0-icq0CaAenizPnh7sppPL5a3fNUnUeJfIaAntAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Or there's this one: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/sainsburys-caledonian-still-water-5l-6731645-p-44

You could add Sodium bicarb to that to get approx 10mg/l Sodium and 40mg/l alkalinity. Should be easy enough. Water is apparently almost pure aside from Calcium, Magnesium and bicarbonate. No idea if the info on the label is accurate, I suspect somebody has made an error formatting the data.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Or there's this one: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/sainsburys-caledonian-still-water-5l-6731645-p-44


 I'd double check this one, if from the Perthshire source, I have a funny feeling that this might have the values listed as 'per 100ml'? Which would make it hard water.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The information is different for the smaller bottles&#8230; It's the same water I'm pretty sure, just the information is very poorly written on the website as they are not specifying the units.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/still-water/sainsburys-caledonian-still-water-4x2l

It's not boiler friendly water. In fact, it's very hard.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Possible alternative to Ashbeck with slightly higher alkalinity in 5l bottles: https://groceries.asda.com/product/still-water/asda-still-natural-mineral-water-bottle/19029?&cmpid=ppc-_-ghs-_--_-google-_--_-dskwid-s92700064511996054_dc&s_kwcid=AL!11432!3!459891151419!!!g!1131834778787!&ds_rl=1254319&gclid=Cj0KCQjw5uWGBhCTARIsAL70sLL9mT2_Kn9byq9mrS7AH0-icq0CaAenizPnh7sppPL5a3fNUnUeJfIaAntAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Or there's this one: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/sainsburys-caledonian-still-water-5l-6731645-p-44
> 
> You could add Sodium bicarb to that to get approx 10mg/l Sodium and 40mg/l alkalinity. Should be easy enough. Water is apparently almost pure aside from Calcium, Magnesium and bicarbonate. No idea if the info on the label is accurate, I suspect somebody has made an error formatting the data.


 Thanks Rob - I will check out the local ASDA. Its good to have a backup to Ashbeck - this shortage has proven that I have been too overly reliant on it.

Cheers!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> I'd double check this one, if from the Perthshire source, I have a funny feeling that this might have the values listed as 'per 100m/l'? Which would make it hard water.


 I think you are! Please see here&#8230;

https://www.helloonlineshopper.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2231


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Asda stuff is probably a little better than Ashbeck. Slightly higher alkalinity (actually almost 50% more) and PH, slightly higher hardness but not enough to cause scale, no significant difference to the bad stuff. You could even increase the alkalinity to 40mg/l with potassium bicarbonate and it still wouldn't scale the brew boiler. You'd get scale in the service boiler pretty quickly when used to steam but that's true of every water out there. Why potassium bicarbonate instead of sodium bicarbonate? Sodium is already at 11mg/l, using sodium bicarb would bring it up to about 20mg/l.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> The Asda stuff is probably a little better than Ashbeck. Slightly higher alkalinity (actually almost 50% more) and PH, slightly higher hardness but not enough to cause scale, no significant difference to the bad stuff. You could even increase the alkalinity to 40mg/l with potassium bicarbonate and it still wouldn't scale the brew boiler. You'd get scale in the service boiler pretty quickly when used to steam but that's true of every water out there. Why potassium bicarbonate instead of sodium bicarbonate? Sodium is already at 11mg/l, using sodium bicarb would bring it up to about 20mg/l.


 Thank you Rob - very helpful.

Its funny that Ashbeck seems to have the bigger profile on here (ie subject of this thread), particularly if the ASDA water is theoretically better based on the label.

Perhaps its more because its readily accessible - I cant remember the last time I stepped foot into an ASDA...so maybe that is why.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good to read this. Will be ditching the Ashbeck for Asda water.

It really is great to have the knowledge base on this forum that we have.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

dutchy101 said:


> snip...... Will be ditching the Ashbeck for Asda water.......snip


 no ASDA near me....... :classic_sad:

which would you choose...?

*SW SCOTLAND TAPWATER*
Calcium 12.6 
Magnesium 1.93 
Hardness (CaCO3) 39.3

** all to be tested with Aquarium Test Kit
Sodium 
Bicarbonate 
Sulphate 
Nitrate 
Chloride 
Dry Residue at 180°C 
pH 
*****************************************************

*BUXTON* (Sainsburys)
Calcium 55 
Magnesium 19 
Potassium 1 
Sodium 24 
Bicarbonate 248 
Sulphate 13 
Nitrate 0 
Chloride 37 
Dry Residue at 180°C 280 
pH (at source) 7.4 
*****************************************************

*VOLVIC*
Calcium 12 
Magnesium 8 
Potassium 6 
Sodium 12 
Bicarbonate 74 
Sulphate 9
Nitrate 
Chloride 15 
Dry Residue at 180°C 130 
pH (at source) 7.0 
*****************************************************

*ASHBECK* (TESCO)
Calcium  11 
Magnesium 3.5 
Potassium 2.5 
Sodium 10 
Bicarbonate 25 
Sulphate 11 
Nitrate 15 
Chloride 14 
Dry Residue at 180°C 85 
pH (at source) 6.2 
*****************************************************

*CALEDONIAN* Still 5L (Sainsburys)
Calcium 6 
Magnesium 2 
Potassium 0 
Sodium 1 
Bicarbonate 23 
Sulphate 
Nitrate 
Chloride 1 
Dry Residue at 180°C 20 
pH (at source) 7.4
*****************************************************

THANKS FOR LOOKING....John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

yardbent said:


> no ASDA near me....... :classic_sad:
> 
> which would you choose...?


 SW Scotland tapwater and/or Volvic.

The soft SW Scotland tap water tends to be higher pH from the mains supply, so I'd be less concerned about corrosion.

Asbolutely not Buxton, nor Sainsburys Caledonian, both are hard & would need to be cut with softer water/RO/distilled.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

yardbent said:


> no ASDA near me....... :classic_sad:
> 
> which would you choose...?
> 
> ...


 Is there not a detailed water a report you can get hold of? Usually water suppliers will link to them you just have to click about a bit from the basic report they give you. Sometimes even detailed reports don't report bicarbonate alkalinity but at least you'll just have one thing to test.

Caledonian is apparently not per litre...I did say it was suspicious.

Your tap water might be fairly ideal.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Crisis averted - the local Tesco Express has Ashbeck 5L back in stock. Only grabbed one as I walked there.

They only have about 10 on the bottomshelf given its a smaller store. Normally when I go to Tesco I pick up about half a dozen, so I would have almost cleared out their shelf, covid-toilet paper-2020 style.

But glad to know that there is an alternative now with ASDA that I was not aware of. Thanks again all.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Is there not a detailed water a report you can get hold of? ................
> 
> Your tap water might be fairly ideal.


 thanks....Scottish Water do publish a report - all I found so far are the 3 parameters I've listed

so VOLVIC and Ashbeck are readily available - tapwater in a shortage.... :good:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

yardbent said:


> thanks....Scottish Water do publish a report - all I found so far are the 3 parameters I've listed
> 
> so VOLVIC and Ashbeck are readily available - tapwater in a shortage.... :good:


 Why not just use the tap water, add some sodium bicarbonate if you want to raise the alkalinity?


----------



## mckendrick (May 5, 2021)

prezes said:


> I think they've been changing the packaging as my local Tesco was out of the 2L bottles but the shelf was full yesterday with slightly different shaped bottles and caps. I checked the label and the composition is the same


 Still the same source, still the same bottler.

The new bottles fall over a lot. They have a much narrower foot.


----------



## mckendrick (May 5, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Why not just use the tap water, add some sodium bicarbonate if you want to raise the alkalinity?


 Ashbeck has a beutifully peaty tone... bicarb can't replicate.

Tap water and bicarb reminds me of the desalinated stuff you get in places with no land source.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mckendrick said:


> Ashbeck has a beutifully peaty tone... bicarb can't replicate.
> 
> Tap water and bicarb reminds me of the desalinated stuff you get in places with no land source.


 Maybe you're confusing Ashbeck with Lagavulin, or Port Ellen?

Ashbeck is just one of the soft Armathwaite, Cumbrian waters, like Aqua Pura & Lockhills.

We're talking here about boiler care & perceived acidity of the coffee produced.

The Scottish tap water discussed has similar Ca & Mg to some Armathwaite water, but being municipal supply, it can be used without additional buffering. Additional alkalinity might be handy re. perceived coffee acidity.

Tap water has no standardised composition, it' just potable (in the UK) water that comes from a tap.

My point being, if Ashbeck is an option, why pay more, contribute to plastic waste & inconvenience, when similarly soft water comes out of your kitchen tap?


----------



## Boris Johnson (21 d ago)

I have been having the same problem with my local Tesco in Barkingside. They just sell single 2L bottles


----------

